# Show me the Hairdresser



## Brendan Burgess (27 Feb 2004)

An entertaining programme with the best line of the series so far from Eddie when reviewing Robert's spending habits:

"You are obviously familiar with fags".

Brendan


----------



## Harry (27 Feb 2004)

*Yea but*

No, the best line was "I had to be hard on ye, to get you going"! It wasn't a money programme, it was a comedy, the best from RTE for some time! Does Eddie mean that stuff? Anybody know


----------



## Joe123 (27 Feb 2004)

There was no mention of rent or mortgage in the programme.  Who owns the house?  It seems to be one that would attract a heavy mortgage for one or 2 young people.


----------



## 0utshined (27 Feb 2004)

> "You are obviously familiar with fags".



I have to agree with you Brendan, that was a quality line. I'm not sure that Eddie picked up on the double entendre he was so straight faced. Even the guy wasn't certain himself and had to ask Eddie "You mean cigarettes?".

All in all I thought it was very entertaining this week. Quite light on the financial information but quality prime time television.


----------



## Sam (27 Feb 2004)

*The gags*

The double meaning throughout the programme wasn't accidental, as anyone who knows Hobbs brand of humour would spot. They both appeared to get along well, like a good comedy duo! Very funny, and I thought the cub scene backdrop to the show was revealing. It made me feel old and boring, oh to be single again.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Feb 2004)

*Re: The gags*

I watched two minutes of the  Big Bow Wow, which is supposed to be comedy, but it wasn't remotely funny or entertaining. There is no doubt that SMTM is one of the best comedies on Irish television. 

Brendan


----------



## MAC (27 Feb 2004)

*Have to agree..... classic*

Yep, nearly fell off the sofa when Eddie asked the "fags" question - and Wobert's response rounded it off perfectly. Eddie was brilliant!

MAC


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (27 Feb 2004)

*Re: Have to agree..... classic*



> I watched two minutes of the Big Bow Wow, which is supposed to be comedy,



I thought that it was supposed to be a drama? Mind you I know that Six Feet Under won a Bafta for best comedy a few years ago so I guess one person's drama is another person's comedy. Oireachtas Report anybody?


----------



## sluice44 (29 Feb 2004)

*Re: Have to agree..... classic*

I think the funniest part of Show me the Hairdresser was his haircut.  Hard to believe he paid money to get it done.

Robert was only 22(?) and Eddie never asked him, 'where do you want to be in 5/10/15yr time.'  If I was in Robert's shoes, I'd probably want to travel and work abroad for a few years.  Eddie Hobbs never talked about this or whether he had financial  obligations to his 'landlady.'

As I said in another , the programme is too short.

Sluice


----------



## Vanilla (29 Feb 2004)

*Re: Have to agree..... classic*

I really enjoyed this show. When Eddie came out with the 'fags' line, my husband and I nearly fell off the couch. Fantastic to hear a line like that and not get the usually inevitable canned laughter and replay just to make sure we got it. I started off with the first show being disappointed with the lack of serious info, but taking it for what it was- a light hearted show with a few messages to the financially illiterate, I liked it more and more each time. I really fell for Eddie Hobbs-  a very likeable presenter. More Eddie on RTE, thats what I say.


----------

